# Sleep softly Max 10/1/1997-07/26/2012



## PrincessDi

Today, we sent our boy to the bridge. Did not want to let cancer ravage his beautiful body. I believe that right about now, he's joined Golda and Di. All of them are playing as they did when they were young. His coat is now the vibrant Red of his youth. 

Ever since he was a puppy, he brought nothing but joy into our lives. We really weren't supposed to have him this past year. At first when Di left, he refused to eat. But he came back fighting for his Mommy and Daddy. Every minute with him has been such a gift. I'm not sure how we'll get through this. As I worked from home, she would lay right up against me. Always just an arms length away. 

*:--heart::--heart:I'll NEVER forget you MAX!!:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:*
*I'LL ALWAYS LOVE YOU*
:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:​


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so so sorry for your heartbreak. My heart just breaks along with yours. Sending lots of hugs and prayers.
Run free sweet Max.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am so sorry  Run free at the bridge boy, you have many friends there.


----------



## BayBeams

My heart goes out to you. Love the pictures. Know that Max is running among all of the fun places with those that have gone before him. 
Peace to your heart.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so sorry to read this, my thoughts and prayers are with you. RIP beautiful boy!


----------



## Laurie

My heart is breaking for you. 

RIP handsome boy.


----------



## inge

I am so very sorry for your löss.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

It is so hard to have them leave us. You gave him a wonderful life. My thoughts will be with you and your family in the upcoming rough days you will be facing.


----------



## Sydney's Mom

I'm so sorry for your loss. I said goodbye to my 12 year old cat today, so I feel your pain.


----------



## Karen519

*Max*



PrincessDi said:


> Today, we sent our boy to the bridge. Did not want to let cancer ravage his beautiful body. I believe that right about now, he's joined Golda and Di. All of them are playing as they did when they were young. His coat is now the vibrant Red of his youth.
> 
> Ever since he was a puppy, he brought nothing but joy into our lives. We really weren't supposed to have him this past year. At first when Di left, he refused to eat. But he came back fighting for his Mommy and Daddy. Every minute with him has been such a gift. I'm not sure how we'll get through this. As I worked from home, she would lay right up against me. Always just an arms length away.
> 
> *:--heart::--heart:I'll NEVER forget you MAX!!:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:*
> *I'LL ALWAYS LOVE YOU*
> :--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:​


MAX: God Bless you, may you rest in peace!! I am so very sorry-I know how your heart is hurting, Princess Di!!


----------



## Tuckers Mom

My Tears Fall with yours. So Very Sorry for the loss of such a beautiful companion. 

Tucker and I send Hugs. (( ))


----------



## brianne

So very sorry for your loss. Max is so handsome. 

Prayers and healing thoughts to you and your family.
brianne


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

So very sorry for your loss It's not easy! *hugs*


----------



## goldencontriever3

My heart is breaking for you. I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to your beloved Max today. I hope that the many special memories that you hold in your heart bring you comfort in the coming days. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs

RIP Max


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Kitty!



Sydney's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. I said goodbye to my 12 year old cat today, so I feel your pain.


----------



## mybuddy

Sweet, gordeous baby boy.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## KathyL

I'm sorry to hear you lost your Max today. What a beautiful boy. Thank you for sharing those lovely photos.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

I'd like to think he's up there right now waggin his tail trying to figure out who to play with first while at the same time looking down on you and yours thanking you for making that ever so tough final act of kindness!!! He's young again, nothing hurts, he's got that beautiful coat, surrounded by friends and he's all set for an ever so fulfilling round of the zoomies once again.

My thoughts are with you during this period we all must endure...the very toughest part of owing a dog...particularly a golden.

Pete


----------



## HolDaisy

I am so very sorry that you have lost your special boy Max  He was such a handsome boy. We understand your pain and heartbreak so well. Max knew how much he was loved and he will be forever grateful for his wonderful life with you, and the fact that you freed him from his suffering at the end. He will always be watching over you and I hope that he sends you a little sign real soon to let you know that he's safe at the bridge with all his golden buddies!


----------



## dborgers

What a beautiful and expressive face. They say angels cannot be born into Earthly bodies. Goldens are proof they can indeed live among us.

Our deepest sympathies during this heartbreaking time.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sending your prayers for comfort tonight and in the coming days as you mourn Max. HUGS.


----------



## goldilover2650

So sorry for the loss of your handsome boy Max.


----------



## OnGoldenPond

*Very sorry!*

I am very sorry for your loss....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm so sorry. Prayers coming for strength, comfort and peace. Godspeed sweet boy. You are forever loved.


----------



## kwhit

I'm so very, very sorry for your loss. 

RIP sweet Max...


----------



## mmacleod75

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## 2golddogs

I am so very sorry. Rest in peace sweet Max.


----------



## KiwiD

Sending hugs your way. I know how very hard this is for you. He was a beautiful boy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I am so sorry about Max. As we lost our boy Fozzie not even two weeks ago, I know the pain you are feeling. I'm sure Max is up there playing with all of our golden babies who have left us...


----------



## ebenjamin85

I'm so sorry for your loss of Max. I'm sure he's reuniting with his sisters at the bridge!


----------



## goldensrbest

He is a real handsome guy, i know it is so very hard to let them go,you did the right thing for him,it was out of love.


----------



## CarlosW9FE

I'm so sorry about your loss of your dear friend and companion Max. I know my beloved Rhett has met with him at the bridge and they are now becoming life long friends. Share your memories of Max with all of us when you can.


----------



## Pointgold

I am heartbroken for you and so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mickeychick

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope he is running free with all of his doggie buddies now.


----------



## jealous1

RIP sweet Max--may your memories comfort the family you left behind.


----------



## BeauShel

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet boy. May your memories and the love you shared help to comfort you during this sad time. He was such a handsome boy especially with his sugar face.


----------



## Willow52

Godspeed dear Max


----------



## Goldengal9

I am so so sorry for your loss. He looks like such a sweet beautiful boy. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Nath

Was thinking about you today and was going to send you a message. Run free sweet Max. My heart is very heavy for you tonight. But all 3 of your babies are full of love in their heart because of you. If you need anything, just let me know. Hugs.


----------



## ms_summer

what a beautiful boy he was! praying for u and ur family!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Dear Max,
I am so sorry your mom and dad had to say good bye to you today. You know they did it because they love you so much and did not want you to be in pain. My heart is breaking for them. They were always happy with you and loved having you in their lives. You were their dear beautiful boy who brought so much joy to them and it will always be like that. Your leaving will not change that. I know you were the last one from the pack of three that's way they hurt so much. The last chapter in old golden book was finished today and golden book is closed now. I hope once when you settle down there, excited from meeting Golda and Di again, all tree of you will watch over them and help them find strength and courage to open a new book. Hugs to your mom and dad.

Run free, play hard, sleep softly dear Max, I love you and I never met you.


----------



## ChoppersMOM

Bless your hearts. He was a beautiful boy and know that hearts break for you. Made me cry at work! Bless you Max!


----------



## Always51

RIP Max ...big hugs


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Run free sweet boy


----------



## Rob's GRs

I am sorry to read about the loss of your Max. RIP


----------



## Mom of Maizie

My heart aches for you and your family.


----------



## *Laura*

I am so very sorry to read about your loss of dear Max.. Hugs to you. RIP sweet boy


----------



## Golden&Yorkie

I am so sorry or your loss. RIP Max.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I am so sorry. Godspeed sweet Max.


----------



## davebeech

so sorry to hear about Max

Rest In Peace Max


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm so sorry. Sending you hugs and prayers. You gave him the greatest gift, now my wish for you is peace.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy Max. My thoughts are with you during this sad time. I know too well how much it hurts, I wish there was some way to take away your pain. 

Godspeed Max


----------



## Karen519

*Max*

I am so very sorry-you are all in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Duke's Momma

I'm so sorry that this time came for you and your family. I hate  cancer. What a wonderful life she had and you with her.

Max, swim with my Angel Duke, okay? You two have a wonderful time together - both with glowing vibrant, healthy, red coats. What a sight the two of you must be right now. New BFFs.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Peace Be With You and your family. HUGS


----------



## goldensmum

So sorry for your loss of Max, you will get through this eventually because you have so many memories of your lives together, and it will be those memories that help at this very sad time

Run free Max, play hard and sleep softly


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry for your loss! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## kimberlygino

i'm so sorry for your loss, i know how it feels because gino left for the bridge on 12th july. i feel as devastated still and even though it gets a little better sometimes, still i crumble.

just take things slowly  this forum keeps me alive and belong. continue to stay here and you will get great support from the lovely golden lovers here.


----------



## PrincessDi

Pictures of my boy yesterday. Death is just so final. So hard to accept that I won't hold him again on this earth or look into his beautiful brown eyes. Or kiss his belly as he does his sweet golden roll. My boy was always so full of love and such a good boy. This is just SO hard.


----------



## Karen519

*Max*

Please let me know if there is anything I can do for you!
Let me know if you need to talk!!


----------



## baileyboym22

Peace to both Max and to you~
I can see a wonderful golden soul in those eyes. That same soul is with you now~
Julie and Bello


----------



## lgnutah

A beautiful pictorial tribute. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I'm so sorry you had to say goodbye to Max for the last time. It is SO very hard & I know your heart feels broken. Thank you for sharing his last pictures with us. He was a beautiful boy & will always be with you. Hugs.


----------



## OutWest

I'm sorry you lost your boy but glad you got that extra time with him. He sure was a handsome boy. sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## dborgers

Just wanted you to know you're still in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## PrincessDi

Thank you all so much. It hurts so bad. I know we did the right thing, but he left such a gaping hole.


----------



## Odette3

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Max.


----------



## coppers-mom

Max was a lovely, lovely boy.
The day the vet told me Copper had cancer, I told Copper the whole way home that it was okay for him to go although my heart screamed NO. It was time just two days later.
We have to let them go and go with grace, but it sure does hurt. I had other dogs and pets to help with the gaping hole, but nothing can fill your heart like old gold. Hugs to you and prayers for peace and healing.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

My heart is breaking with yours. May your Copper and my girl Yaichi be pain free and happy, playing together until we meet them again.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am thinking of you and your husband. Your new signature is just beautiful. It is a picture of 4 I know you love the most. Hugs to you.


----------



## Maggiesdad

I know what you are going through. I lost my baby girl Maggie in March at 13 years old to cancer. They just don't live long enough..even blessing us for that many years. He was a wonderful dog I'm sure. God Bless Max and your family.


----------



## PrincessDi

*Max's angel wings*

Thanks so much again Steve for sending this over to us. My boy looks beautiful in his angel wings.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

My condolences to you and your family. 

I LOVE the picture of your three babies with the cat.


----------



## kimberlygino

the angel wing picture is so beautiful  golden angels out there. & they will protect you. time will pass and heal. take care and be strong


----------



## Karen519

*Angel Wings*

Max sure looks beautiful in his Angel Wings!
Steve: That was so kind of you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

That photo of Angel Max is beautiful. Your 3 beautiful angels are watching over you and your husband, sending him kisses just like in your signature. Sending healing vibes, prayers and hugs.


----------



## eslucky

I'm so sorry about your Max. My girl Lucky went to the bridge on Monday and now I know she will have another friend and angel to run with. It is so hard. Stay strong.


----------



## maggie1951

So sorry for your loss of Max i just love his white face and the photo that Steve did is lovely he does some lovely photos.
And it sure is hard i know what you are going through (hugs)


----------



## coppers-mom

Max's angel picture is so lovely.

You're in my thoughts and prayers a lot. Max doesn't need my prayers because he is happy and feeling great again. I do believe that.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just got the call from the vet that Max is back. We're going to go pick him up this afternoon. This is the longest time that he has ever been out of our care. Guess we're going to have to get used to this. I miss my boy so much! Nothing will ever be the same.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

PrincessDi said:


> Just got the call from the vet that Max is back. We're going to go pick him up this afternoon. This is the longest time that he has ever been out of our care. Guess we're going to have to get used to this. I miss my boy so much! Nothing will ever be the same.


I had to do that last Tuesday. It's hard, but remember, we are all there with you!


----------



## Judi

I am so very sorry for your loss.
May the days ahead lessen your pain.


----------



## GoldenCamper

PrincessDi said:


> Just got the call from the vet that Max is back. We're going to go pick him up this afternoon. This is the longest time that he has ever been out of our care. Guess we're going to have to get used to this. I miss my boy so much! Nothing will ever be the same.


Glad he is coming home. I know how it is as do you. If I have the gumption I will post of my experiences later. 

In short both times I opted for a private ceremony, a wake if you will. Stayed at the place until they were ready to drive them home.

I'm so sorry, can't say it enough.


----------



## Judi

I recently mailed a deposit for a second burial plot for my pets.
Hope I don't need it any time soon.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

PrincessDi said:


> Just got the call from the vet that Max is back. We're going to go pick him up this afternoon. This is the longest time that he has ever been out of our care. Guess we're going to have to get used to this. I miss my boy so much! Nothing will ever be the same.


Thinking of you. I know this day is the same hard like the day of the loss. Nothing will ever be the same. I am very sorry, I wish there is a way I could help. Sorry is not good enough. Hugs to you and your husband.


----------



## Karen519

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

I am so glad that Max is coming home to you, but I KNOW IT'S PAINFUL, TOO!


----------



## PrincessDi

GoldenCamper said:


> Glad he is coming home. I know how it is as do you. If I have the gumption I will post of my experiences later.
> 
> In short both times I opted for a private ceremony, a wake if you will. Stayed at the place until they were ready to drive them home.
> 
> I'm so sorry, can't say it enough.


I know that it killed you to loose Deadra and Tucker! I very much understand the depth of your loss.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad Max is home, but so sorry for your pain. Many hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so sorry and know how hard this is as our Gromit also 15 is crossing the bridge very soon. It is so hard. We can only be grateful for knowing they lived a long and happy life. My heart is breaking along with yours.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm very sorry to read about Gromit. Appreciate you writing at such a difficult time for you. Take as many pictures as you can. Thinking of you at this hard time.



Joanne & Asia said:


> I am so sorry and know how hard this is as our Gromit also 15 is crossing the bridge very soon. It is so hard. We can only be grateful for knowing they lived a long and happy life. My heart is breaking along with yours.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you, it's so difficult to lose a best friend  It's so painful when they come home, comforting that they are back with you but also heartbreaking  We all understand your pain


----------



## PrincessDi

My sweet, boy. Your Daddy and I were watching the fireflys last night and thinking that you didn't get to watch them your last night with us. Praying that there are lots of fireflys for you to enjoy at the bridge. It's real hard to see a purpose any more without you. It is like all the joy has gone from life. Love you more than you'll ever know.


----------



## maggie1951

PrincessDi said:


> My sweet, boy. Your Daddy and I were watching the fireflys last night and thinking that you didn't get to watch them your last night with us. Praying that there are lots of fireflys for you to enjoy at the bridge. It's real hard to see a purpose any more without you. It is like all the joy has gone from life. Love you more than you'll ever know.


I sure know what you mean i love my dogs now very much but life was fun with my Sadie and Meg.


----------



## PrincessDi

*At 5:15 pm last Thursday*

At exactly 5:15 pm last Thursday, my world became dark. That was the last time that I looked into your beautiful brown eyes. You were the best thing in our lives. The last link to home and now that is gone. 

It's no surprise the pain that loosing you brings. I knew how hard this would be. Everywhere I look, you're not there. It hurts beyond measure. It is so hard to go on and function. A million times a day you're missed. It's hard to believe that the world still goes on. It doesn't feel like it should.

Your love will burn eternally inside my heart. I love you and miss you so!

:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat​


----------



## Claire's Friend

* "It's hard to believe that the world still goes on. It doesn't feel like it should."
I agree, this has always been one of the hardest parts for me.:smooch:
*


----------



## SandyK

OMG...I am so sorry you had to say good-bye to Max. I haven't been on here much lately and I didn't see your post. I am crying for you...your house must feel so empty. My heart just aches for you! He will be in your heart forever along with your other babies. RIP sweet Max!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am thinking of you. I feel your pain and know it all. No need for words, broken hearts have the same heartbeat rhythm.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you  we understand your heartache and pain. Max will be running free with all his new golden friends and always watching over you!


----------



## coppers-mom

My heart breaks for you.
Max was such a sweetheart:smooch: and I am so glad I got to meet him. I wish he was still here and happy.


----------



## PrincessDi

My sweet boy, it's been 2 long weeks since I held you and looked into your beautiful eyes. In the 14 3/4 years that we had together, this is the longest that we've ever been without you. This world is so bleak and empty without you. It's so hard to not see you in all the places that you were always at (which was usually about 2 steps away from me). It's hard to even concentrate and get anything done. You were always right by my side all day as I worked and right next to me in bed. Words are so inadequate to explain the pain of loosing you! Just can't contemplate the future without you. I love you my sweet boy, more than you could ever know!


----------



## vrmueller

Tears for your loss of Max. Heartbreaking...


----------



## Rainheart

So so sorry for your loss of Max... what a sweet angel he is and I know he is playing with your pups and ours at the bridge.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Dear Pam, unfortunately there are no words to help, no magic formula to share. I know how much it hurts and how long it could last, if not forever. The only thing what gives me "some" peace is it wouldn't hurt so hard if I did not love my Buddy so much. This pain just shows us we could not love any more. Hugs to you at this difficult time.


----------



## Jingers mom

I'm so sorry for your loss. Max was a beautiful boy.


----------



## ggdenny

I'm so sorry. My heart aches for you.


----------



## coppers-mom

PrincessDi said:


> _ I love you my sweet boy, more than you could ever know!_


I think Max knew how much he was loved. You could see it in his sweet soulful eyes.:smooch:

When I went hiking or riding in the woods with copper and Jack, they were often just ahead of me and maybe just around the next curve in the trail and maybe I couldn't see them if the leaves were on the trees.

I hope Copper is waiting just around the next curve still. In the meantime I will miss him, but I hope he is having such a glorious time that he feels no lonesomeness or sadness and is grinning all the time just like did when he was here and I hope Max is keeping him company.


----------



## GoldensGirl

How your pain resonates. It is all too familiar and you are right that things will never be the same again. But that doesn't mean that you can't ever know happiness again, or that Max would wish you to mourn him forever.

American playwright Eugene O'Neill wrote this piece to comfort his wife after the death of a beloved dog: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill. Remembering my Charlie and other beloved Bridge pups, I often find comfort in the favorite passages below.

"...I ask my Master and Mistress to remember me always, but not to grieve for me too long. In my life I have tried to be a comfort to them in time of sorrow, and a reason for added joy in their happiness. It is painful for me to think that even in death I should cause them pain... 

"One last request I earnestly make. I have heard my Mistress say, 'When Blemie dies we must never have another dog. I love him so much I could never love another one.' Now I would ask her, for love of me, to have another. It would be a poor tribute to my memory never to have a dog again. What I would like to feel is that, having once had me in the family, now she cannot live without a dog!...

"One last word of farewell, Dear Master and Mistress. Whenever you visit my grave, say to yourselves with regret but also with happiness in your hearts at the remembrance of my long happy life with you: 'Here lies one who loved us and whom we loved.' No matter how deep my sleep I shall hear you, and not all the power of death can keep my spirit from wagging a grateful tail."

Peace be with you,
Lucy


----------



## HolDaisy

GoldensGirl said:


> How your pain resonates. It is all too familiar and you are right that things will never be the same again. But that doesn't mean that you can't ever know happiness again, or that Max would wish you to mourn him forever.
> 
> American playwright Eugene O'Neill wrote this piece to comfort his wife after the death of a beloved dog: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill. Remembering my Charlie and other beloved Bridge pups, I often find comfort in the favorite passages below.
> 
> "...I ask my Master and Mistress to remember me always, but not to grieve for me too long. In my life I have tried to be a comfort to them in time of sorrow, and a reason for added joy in their happiness. It is painful for me to think that even in death I should cause them pain...
> 
> "One last request I earnestly make. I have heard my Mistress say, 'When Blemie dies we must never have another dog. I love him so much I could never love another one.' Now I would ask her, for love of me, to have another. It would be a poor tribute to my memory never to have a dog again. What I would like to feel is that, having once had me in the family, now she cannot live without a dog!...
> 
> "One last word of farewell, Dear Master and Mistress. Whenever you visit my grave, say to yourselves with regret but also with happiness in your hearts at the remembrance of my long happy life with you: 'Here lies one who loved us and whom we loved.' No matter how deep my sleep I shall hear you, and not all the power of death can keep my spirit from wagging a grateful tail."
> 
> Peace be with you,
> Lucy


We are thinking of you and know how much you're missing your Max. He sure was a very special and beautiful boy.

Goldens girl: Thanks for sharing that passage. It's extremely sad, but very comforting and beautifully written. It reminds us that our beloved goldens do not want us to be sad although we can't help it, and that they would want us to love another dog again.


----------



## PrincessDi

Today at 5:00 pm will mark 1 very long and sad month since you went to the bridge. Words are just so inadequate to express the loss. Just feels like there is no joy to be had. It is so difficult to not see you gaze at me with those beautiful warm eyes. I miss those low high pitch barks as you would dream. I miss how you were always 1/2 a step behind me-you always were right on my heel. I miss cuddleing and hugging you-you were always such a cuddly boy. I miss watching your tail propel you as you waited for me to throw your ball and how your lip would get hung up when you were excited. I miss the way that you would always greet us. I miss your golden rolls-no one ever did it better than you. Every minute of every day a thousand times I miss you. Nothing is complete anymore. 

The only thing that does bring comfort is that you aren't suffering. You are young again and chasing and playing with Golda and DI. Love you more my sweet boy...than you'll ever know.


----------



## maggie1951

PrincessDi said:


> Today at 5:00 pm will mark 1 very long and sad month since you went to the bridge. Words are just so inadequate to express the loss. Just feels like there is no joy to be had. It is so difficult to not see you gaze at me with those beautiful warm eyes. I miss those low high pitch barks as you would dream. I miss how you were always 1/2 a step behind me-you always were right on my heel. I miss cuddleing and hugging you-you were always such a cuddly boy. I miss watching your tail propel you as you waited for me to throw your ball and how your lip would get hung up when you were excited. I miss the way that you would always greet us. I miss your golden rolls-no one ever did it better than you. Every minute of every day a thousand times I miss you. Nothing is complete anymore.
> 
> The only thing that does bring comfort is that you aren't suffering. You are young again and chasing and playing with Golda and DI. Love you more my sweet boy...than you'll ever know.


I know how you feel i have tears in eyes now i miss my Sadie so much it hurts and that was 5 years ago you never get over the loss but like me i take on rescue's and it does help me to know i am helping another poor sole who needs my help.


----------



## coppers-mom

Each day is hard, but the anniversaries are the hardest. 
It took a very long time for my pain to ease and I have no good advice. I just hope the grief eases and your pain gets softer with time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Your tribute to Max is so beautifuly heartbreaking. I know how much you love and miss your boy every second of a day. Those first ones are hard, first morning, first month, first snow, first birthday… I wish I could help but like coppers-mom said I am not good at it, not good at all. I am praying you get a sign from your boy today, something to easy your pain at least for a moment. I hope your Max, Golda, Di and my Buddy are running young and healthy again on green meadows of heaven.
Hugs to you at this difficult time.


----------



## love never dies

Handsome Max. Very Handsome. 

I know it is a big hole in your heart. Many Hugs to you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you this morning. I get feeling your message from sweet Max is coming soon.
Hugs to you.


----------



## LovelyGold

Please accept my condolences for the loss of your sweet, handsome boy Max. So grateful for your time together and the blessing every moment is. Don't know if you moved South or are still in WA but big hug to you! I'm sure Max brought joy wherever he went.


----------



## PrincessDi

*Remembering you last St. Patrick's Day*

My beloved Max, it has been almost 8 months since I last looked into your beautiful eyes. This morning, when I was saving pictures of Bae Lee and Keeper for St. Patricks Day, I saw the pix from last year. Feels like I am looking at these pictures for the first time. I have no idea what we were thinking! I remember last March, we had taken you to the vet. We had him run every test on you-ultrasound/xrays from top to bottom, had your many lumps reaspirated, full blood panels. Everything came back with no abnormalties. Now a year later in looking at the pictures from St. Patrick's day, I have no idea what we were thinking. How did we not see how much you had declined? In hindsight, I can only pray that you weren't hurting. 

No one can ever replace your place in my heart. You will never know how much you're missed! You will never be forgotten. I pray that you, Di and Golda are frolicking through beautiful green pastures. On your way to the perfect swimming hole!


----------



## Claire's Friend

I see a very old, BUT very happy dog in those pics. Age is not an illness. but if you live long enough, it will take you. I was there with you, for those final months and then final days with Maxie Max,. You did everything right, gave him every chance and then in your final act of love , let him go when he told you he was done. Now he has sent you Bae Lee and Keeper for you to heal (all of you) with your love. How wonderful that they will get to live the Golden life that your other kids had. I am sure Max and Erin have found each other by now and they are smiling big time up in heaven.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## kwhit

Claire's Friend said:


> I see a very old, BUT very happy dog in those pics.



I agree...Max looks really happy. He doesn't look like he's hurting at all. Dogs don't fake smiles, and he's got a huge one on his face. He looks like a dog that is absolutely sure he's loved and cherished. :heartbeat You gave him that every day of his life and you can see it in his face. He was happy...


----------



## HolDaisy

He really does look like such a content and loved boy in those photos. His golden smile is just the sweetest aswell, what a lovely old boy he was. He'll always be with you, I really hope that Max and Daisy have found each other at the bridge.


----------



## jealous1

I agree . . . I see an older but very happy golden enjoying the day with his ball and his people. Max looks cherished and very well taken care of to me.


----------



## PrincessDi

Thank you all! It is just that it was as if I was looking at these pictures for the first time. So hard. Have been thinking of him so much these past couple of weeks. I love Bae Lee and Keeper to pieces, but goldies are all so unique. It takes years to build the bonds.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I see an 'honored elder' out enjoying his day with his ball and his people  Weakened perhaps, but with wisdom to enjoy his day.


----------



## Nath

He looked old and happy to me. You take and took very care of each of your babies. I think too when you have the younger ones around now, you forget how white the older ones get. Love to you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I agree with others, just beautiful and happy golden boy. My daughter told me the other day, mom you do not love Charlie the same way you loved Buddy, my answer was I love Charlie but it takes years to build the bond.


----------



## maggie1951

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I agree with others, just beautiful and happy golden boy. My daughter told me the other day, mom you do not love Charlie the same way you loved Buddy, my answer was I love Charlie but it takes years to build the bond.


How right you are takes a while to build the bond


----------

